# 90 Gallon Tanganyikan



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

These images were taken over 2 years:
The picture quality varies, so bare with me.

Starting out. June of 2010.









October of 2010.









October of 2010. I was dealing with a diatom outbreak in the sand.









December of 2010.









March of 2011. I ordered some Paracyps. None of them lived. =(









August of 2011. I got bored with the rocks and added a plant and a piece of driftwood. I monitored the water, and the driftwood had no adverse effects on the pH. I also had a horrible, horrible algae problem. Probably as a result of the 6,700k bulb I added for some stupid reason.









Last but not least, May of 2012. All but one of my bulbs are out, but I kind of like the lighting. It doesn't look so dingy in person. Still some remnants of the algae problem. I had originally planned to do only river rock but I decided to add all of my old lace rock, and I love the way it looks.









A wider view of the tank as of right now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry the paracyps died. I think they are so cool and would really fill up the tank.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think so too. I really don't know what killed them off to be honest. I never saw any aggression. They just started disappearing. The water chemistry was fine. I guess they're just fragile at that age. I never even got to see them color up. =( I also lost a Tanganicodus Irsacae. He was sooo cool, but he died of bloat. He had gotten it before, and I cured him by dropping some blanched peas in there, but I wasn't able to save him that time. I would try them again if I wasn't going to have to spend over $200 on the one school. Maybe I should now that I've added more cover. I could just save a little longer. It would cost me a little over $100 to buy the full group of A. Latifasciata anways.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

You know, I just went back to the website I originally ordered all my fish from, and a school of 9 Paracyps, and 2 gobies would only be $160. I think I might try them again. I really would like to keep it a strictly Tanganyikan tank. This just got me excited.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How are you treating/buffing your water?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You might post your intention on the local board. If you are willing to share the order with someone near you, you can share the shipping cost.

And you can check what Butch has. His fish aren't cheap, but they are already here, you can just drive over near Athens and pick them up.

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?5454-African-Cichlids-For-Sale&highlight=butch


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I use the Tanganyikan Buffer stuff. I also have a sack of crushed coral in the filter to help with the pH. I do the basic dechlorinating and all that in the bucket before adding for a water change.

I actually talked with Butch a long while back when I was first getting this tank started. At one point I was planning on doing a Featherfin tank, and we shared pictures and all that good stuff. He really has some amazing stock.


----------

